
The Certainty Bias: A Potentially Dangerous Mental Flaw - makimaki
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-certainty-bias&print=true
======
te_platt
"Only in the absence of certainty can we have open-mindedness, mental
flexibility and willingness to contemplate alternative ideas."

So what do we do when it comes time to make a decision? How are we supposed to
evaluate and act on evidence? The article seems to be (note my lack of
certainty - that's a good thing, right?) an over generalization.

~~~
lsc
you are always dealing with incomplete knowledge. You are making decisions
based on the evidence you have. Especially in a field as 'fuzzy' as business,
if you are certain that a plan can not fail, you are almost certainly not
evaluating it rationally.

------
speek
Alright... most cognitive biases are potentially dangerous mental flaws.

